# Its a boy!! (and postpartum bowel issues- help!)



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

Well I had a 7lb 13oz baby boy on September 15th 2002.







He is really cute, but very demanding ...if I get gas he gets gas etc! So no more onions or chocolate for me.Despite the little miracle I now have an issue that scares me as I had a fourth degree tear right as I gave birth (the worst possible tear the doctor said) that took the doctor 30 minutes to stitch up..now a week later I've had no bowel movements and am scared I'd split the stitches and have no control! Has anyone else had this? Its making me feel really bad...mostly I think I'm nervous..its not actually uncomfortable yet. All they gave me are pain pills and stool softeners and a sitz bath to use.


----------



## Homebound (Jan 27, 2000)

First of all Congrats on your little boy!







Boys are wonderful!My son was 10 pounds 3 oz at birth. Not only did I tear but they really had to cut me so they could get him out. So I know what your going through. I had the same fears of busting the stitches, thankfully I never did. Just be careful and do what the doctor said. I used a spray bottle instead of wiping, and when I finally did have a bowel movement (which scared me so badly! LOL) I just hoped in the shower and carefully rinsed! I also put a hot lamp by the area to dry the stitches out (my doc recommended that). Gosh I couldn't walk good for at least a month, sitting sure wasn't fun either! LOL You'll be fine, and of course if your still worried call your doctor and talk to them about it. That is what we pay them for!







Enjoy this time when they are so little. I can't have anymore, so I cherish each and every day with my son. Even though he's four now, he's still my little baby. Get some rest!


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

I have no idea about the stitches after a baby.....but did want to say congratulations!


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

Congratulations Jane..It is always wonderful news to hear about the birth of a healthy baby !!Get some rest WHEN you can.Kiss the little fellow for me.Jeanne





















PS What did you name him??


----------



## Skrapy (Jul 11, 2001)

First Congratulations!!! If I may say so boys are definatly the best (I'm mommy to Elliot 2.5 years old). I would just keep track of what you eat and if it gives your little man gas avoid it. I made the mistake of eating garlic spagetti sause and my poor son toot toot toot all night long!Now that first BM is soooo scary. I only had a minor internal tear but was so scared when I had that first (and the next few after that) BM. I thought for sure if I pushed to hard my whole insides would come out with it. Just take your time, I just did little pushes and let gravity take over. I've also heard that proping your feet up around the toliet (so your kinda in a squart stance) is supposed to be helpful. Just remember to clean the area real good afterwards, it is so easy to end up with an infection. (((HUGS))) enjoy this time, they grow up to darn fast!


----------



## ncottle (Nov 28, 2001)

Congratulations!!!!Hope you get to feeling better soon. Thinking of you.


----------



## Maedchen (Jun 3, 2000)

Congratulations on your new baby! Sept. 15th is a great day too, shared by such notables as me and Prince Harry







Hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## Fay (Jan 11, 2001)

Congratulations to you and your husband on the birth of your son! Having babies is an absolute miracle, hope the three of you are getting adjusted to this new life, and wishing you all the happiness possible.Could you ask your hospital or your gp what is best to do (maybe an enema could help, but you would need advice from a professional)?Fay


----------



## sunnybobo (Mar 16, 2002)

Congratulations! Not having children, I have no advice to offer as to your problem. I hope you're not suffering too long. Enjoy your new baby!


----------



## Brandi Guidry (Jul 9, 2000)

First of all CONGRATULATIONS!!!! I don't have any advice to give you except call your doctor... I had a ceserean 13 months ago so I really don't know what it's like to have a tear. But I do want to tell you.. I have a 13 month old and she is a handful and gets into everything.. ENJOY your time now with your baby boy.. holding him, rocking him, feeding him because they do not stay little that long... Get your rest also too!!Congratulations again!







Brandi


----------



## Victoria01 (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi. Ask your doctor about taking a mineral oil enema. Fleet has one, and it's in an orange box at your pharmacy. It really saved me a lot of pain after my first. Better wear a pad afterwards for a day or so, as the oil tends to leak. Congratulations!!! -Victoria


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

Thanks my doctor recommended the enema...it was not fun but worked...so I feel much better!By the way his name is James93 he's adorable


----------



## Victoria01 (Mar 6, 2001)

Dear Jane -- Just read your latest message and am glad you're feeling much better. I learned about the mineral oil enema from my ob/gyn's nurse years ago and still use one on occasion when I feel plugged low down. Agreed, not much fun, but I'll take an enema any day instead of getting a fissure from straining--and I've suffered through a couple of those. Hugs, Victoria


----------



## mommyto2E (Sep 29, 2002)

First of all, congratulations. I also just had a little boy born in August 2002. I had a tear as well and am very familiar with your problem. I took stool softeners for two weeks. It worked well at first. I was able to have BM's with no pain. After two weeks, I started to get painful gas. Right now, I am taking Citracel every night. It seems to be helpful but I still tend to have flareups once to twice a week with C.My son also gets a lot of gas. My OB/GYN suggested to continue with the Citracel since I still take prenatal vitamins and stop using the stool softeners for now.I don't know if this was any help to you but I will let you know that using this regime has caused my tear to heal quickly since it never got irritated.


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

Hi Mommy2..I'm glad the stool softeners worked for you..I had no feeling in that area for a week so I couldn't really have a BM anyway...I stopped the stool softeners as they didn't seem to do much..now I take calcium/magnesium citrate like I did before and that works..its probably doing the same thing..but I know it works for me. Thankfully my tear seems to be not painful anymore..phew...AS for gas ..I give my little guy gas every time I eat dairy, uncooked vegetables and salad, onions, garlic, and anything high in hard fibre like cereal. So its soft foods and cooked veggies for me with no seasoning!...I also had to give up chocolate and caffeine!


----------



## mommyto2E (Sep 29, 2002)

I may need to try cooked veggies vs. raw veggies like you are doing. I am in the process of giving up foods to see what gives him gas and what doesn't. I just finally gave up all caffeine- hope it works. Is your situation getting any better? How are you feeling? I noticed that I am starting to get around to my old self now that he is 6 weeks old. I hope that is just a little encouraging for you. Best of luck.


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

Thanks mommy2. At three weeks my son is still as fussy as ever..what I ate yesterday I don't know..I gave up a lot of things already..maybe I'm just not burping him right?I'm glad to know at 6 weeks you feel like your old self..I feel like I'm on a different planet.


----------

